# Scott Addict review from forum members?



## Atomant (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi I'll be getting a new road frame and scott addict is one of my choices however at sub 1000g will the frame lack of lateral stiffness? I would like review from forum members before I make my choice.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*OK by me*

I'm 205 lbs.and have an Addict R4. Seems plenty stiff to me on out of the saddle climbs. I had a Felt f4 carbon that I could induce to get wheel rub on the brake pads when I got out of the saddle but not so on the Scott.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Cavendish rides one


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

I have an Addict R1 with the integrated seat mast and it rides great! While it is stiff, it is also compliant.


----------

